# '04 Bianchi EV Titanium



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me anything about this frame?
It has a Carbon fork.

Is it a noodle, or stiff and painful?

Any idea what kind of tire clearance it has?

Buy or avoid?

Thanks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If it is anything like a 1996 Ti Megatubo just get it. A wonderful ride. 
Should take 25mm tires.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's my Mega Tube. I'm afraid they went away from the monocoque in the latter vintages.


----------

